# Year of the Rat



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello all,

I just adopted two little rats recently after becoming obsessed. I must say I am not disappointed at all, they are both doing great so far. It's only been three days but I wanted to share with you my two boys.

They are really sweathearts and have been warming up to me quickly so far. 

Without further ado....

Here's Fritter:









He's been the most adventurous and shy at the same time. Tonight he was great, nestling inside my jacket comfortably. Finally starting to trust me more. He's a blue with some white under belly. He's about eight weeks old.

Then there's Guinep:


















Only four weeks old, but doing very well. Shy at first and not very curious, but loves to be interacted with. He's a Agouti capped.

Here they are together. I'm glad they really love to be around each other and constantly groom another since they weren't in the same cage from the breeder.












I'll post updates as the come. The names are some-what temporary, but I gave myself a one week deadline to decide .


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Aww, they are very cute! Congrats!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

they are adorable! congrats on your first pair! .. be warned their cuteness and contagious and you'll soon be overwhelmed with the desire to get more! ... maybe.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

OOHHHHH Guinep is too darn cute, well they both are, but that tiny little face is enough to melt your heart.

Adorable babies.

Vicki


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww fritter looks just like my monty, they`re both adorable!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

awwww, thet both look so sweet curled up next each other! congrats on your babes they are absolutly adorable!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

oh man rat on wheel upside down! awesome, i love that picture


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are both absolutely adorable!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG! They are soooo cute! Little bitty witty... *continues to say various names for small*


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

Few more:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

There are so adorable
Jess x


----------

